# Firefox js3250.dll error



## Forsaken231

Whenever I try and start firefox, I get this error:

firefox.exe - Entry Point Not Found

"The Procedure entry point in JS_HasInstance could not be located in the dynamic link library js3250.dll"

Firefox will not start unless I re-install it and then at the end of the installer, check "Start firefox now" or whatever it says.

Please help.


----------



## Augie65

See if you can start in safe mode. 
Start> Mozilla Firefox> Mozilla Firefox(Safe Mode). This will start without any extensions
and the default theme. If it works, then it is an extension or theme. If it doesn't work, try
to create a new profile.
You might have to make a clean install of Firefox. When you uninstall Firefox, it doesn't 
delete the profile folder. Here are instructions to uninstall Firefox completely.


----------



## FirefoxGeek

It can be malware (I had it...). Just use (updated) Ad-Aware to scan your computer... Hope this will help


----------



## hewee

Also if this was a new or upgrade that you are not blocking the js3250.dll.
I know with Zone Alarm that after upgrading firefox and thunderbird that components like that get updated too so you got to give them rights again to load and get out.


----------



## sanjayagida

Guys, please check this link as it has the answer.

http://anothermonkey.blogspot.com/2007/01/computers-bloody-computers-firefox-and.html

:up:


----------



## briandevans

General comment on this thread: the js3250.dll occurs in a number of products built around the Mozilla open source code.

I had a similar problem with the Google Adwords Editor, which I cured very simply by renaming that particular dll file to e.g. js3250.$$$ and copying over the version of js3250.dll from OpenOffice v2.0.

In the process I rapidly found six other versions of the .dll., including a 'free fix' version I got from: http://www.dll-files.com/dllindex/dll-files.shtml?js3250 - which didn't fix my problem but may fix the Firefox problem: it all depends on which javascript functions the executable is expecting to find in the dll.

Hope this helps . . .


----------



## hewee

I just did a search of js3250.dll and I got 3 of them.
C:\Program Files\Common Files\mozilla.org\GRE\1.4f_2003062408\js3250.dll and it is version 4.0 and is 323KB. This one seems to be from Netscape 7.x because of the date of the install. 
Then I got the js3250.dll that is version 4.0 that is 409KB in each of these folders C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox and C:\Program Files\Mozilla Thunderbird.
Odd they are the very same version number but the older one from netscape install is a smaller size.

Anyhow I looked at Zone Alarm - Program Control, Components tab and all 3 of the js3250.dll have rights. They all say "Netscape 32-bit JavaScript Module"

Then look at the one at the http://www.dll-files.com/dllindex/dll-files.shtml?js3250 site and it is also version 4.0 but only 303KB

I could zipup the js3250.dll that is version 4.0 that is 409KB so you know it is the same and attach it.


----------



## Kevmcp

I have the same problem. I updated Firefox and now it says "

The application has failed to start because js3250.dll was not found. Re-installing the application may fix this problem." 

I tried re-installing and get the same message. I checked for all the similarly named malware files in System 32 folder but I don't have any of the ones mentioned. I downloaded js3250.dll into the System 32 folder but the computer still can't access it.
I've also tried starting Firefox in safe mode but still get the js3250.dll error.
I'm at my wits end with this as I have a list of fairly important bookmarks in Firefox.
Any help with this will bring good Karma!!!

Thanks

Kev


----------



## tomdkat

Perhaps this article will help.

EDIT: Have those having this problem scanned their systems for malware?

Peace...


----------



## Kevmcp

Thanks Tomdkat. 

I read those articles before posting. I don't have either the js3250l.dll, mskvtns.dll or the ipv6monl.dll files. Nothing has been found with 4 different scanners. I'm also missing the xpcom.dll, softokn3.dll, nss3.dll as well as the js3250.dll file. Are there any other bogus .dll files I should look for? I've been all over the web and can't find a list of malware files to check and see if I have them.
I get the same error report when I try and open Firefox in Safe Mode.
Firefox doesn't appear when I open my computer in Safe Mode either.

I like Mozilla and hate using IE. Also, I have a lot of important bookmarks in Mozilla so I'd really like to try and fix this. Also, for the last 6 weeks, my computer keeps turning itself off when I have a few browser windows open but the js3250.dll error just started after updating firefox 3 days ago.

Kev


----------



## hewee

I have 3 js3250.dll files on this computer and they are in these folders...
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox - version 4.0, 449KB

C:\Program Files\Common Files\mozilla.org\GRE\1.4f_2003062408 - version 4.0, 323KB and created Monday, September 27, 2004 11:08:51 PM and that is the same date Netscape 7.1 was installed.

C:\Program Files\Mozilla Thunderbird - version 4.0, 449KB


----------



## Kevmcp

Does anyone else have any ideas? This bug is driving me mad. I like Firefox but it looks like I'm gonna have to stop using it. Is there a list anywhere of malware .dll files that I can check against my own? I don't have any of the three mentioned in this forum.

Kevmcp


----------



## tomdkat

Kevmcp said:


> I read those articles before posting. I don't have either the js3250l.dll, mskvtns.dll or the ipv6monl.dll files. Nothing has been found with 4 different scanners. I'm also missing the xpcom.dll, softokn3.dll, nss3.dll as well as the js3250.dll file.


Which scanners did you use? Which version of Firefox are you using?

Peace...


----------



## Kevmcp

I used Spybot Search and Destroy, and a couple of others which I can't remember. The version of Firefox I'm using is Firefox 3. It upgraded itself to this newest version and that's when my problems started. I'll try running the FF 2.0 version and see if that helps.

I've tried it and I get an error about Accessiblemarshal.dll in Programfiles/Mozilla
Thanks

Kevmcp


----------



## tomdkat

In your case, since js3250.dll can't be found, I would completely uninstall Firefox, confirm the installation folder is deleted, reboot (at least once, twice "just because" ), and then download a new installer and install it and see what happens.

Peace...


----------



## Kevmcp

So Uninstall everything including the profile folder?
Mozilla doesn't have an uninstall function so I'll need to use the control panel/remove programmes function. Am I best to do a search for anything with Mozilla or Firefox in the file name and delete them all so I get all the files?

Thanks

Kevmcp


----------



## tomdkat

Kevmcp said:


> So Uninstall everything including the profile folder?


I think it would be best to do that BUT you can move your profile folder to some other place on your hard drive so it's "out of the way". You can run Firefox's profile manager to create a new profile but given the problem you're having, I would move the profile folder to some other place and let the Firefox installer create EVERYTHING from scratch. If it starts working after that, you can restore your bookmarks from the old profile folder as necessary.

Read this to find out how to locate your profile folder.

Peace...


----------

